# Nouvel iPod cette semaine ?



## bebert (3 Février 2003)

Selon MacWhispers

February 3, 2003
Exclusive: New Toshiba Drives And New iPods This Week
MacWhispers has reviewed internal Toshiba Storage Device Division documents, including complete spec sheets, agency approval reports, and user manuals for an as-yet unreleased line of three dramatically improved 1.8-inch hard disk drives. These new drives are slated for use in the new line of Apple iPods, already have complete agency approvals, and are already in production. The new drives should make a surprise appearance in an all-new line of Apple iPods, this week.
|Complete Article&gt;&gt;|

January 31, 2003
Confirmed: New iPods To Keep Current Designs
Today, MacWhispers has confirmed that the soon to be released new iPods will maintain the same enclosure size and design now in production. This verified information sets aside earlier whispers we reported suggesting that a new aluminum back would be used.

The new iPods will keep the same white plastic front faces, the same polished stainless steel back covers, and the same width and height as the current design has used since the product's introduction. We have no information on the thickness of the new units.
|MacWhispers Analysis&gt;&gt;|


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2003)

Ce serait bien avec les nouveaux iMacs ...


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Février 2003)

Moi j'en veux un... Ca me ferais trop plaisir !!!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2003)

Ça me paraît assez probable qu'un nouvel iPod soit présenté très prochainement... L'actuel date tout de même de l'été dernier.

Mais en tout cas, j'en prendrais un cette fois-ci...


----------



## vincentn (4 Février 2003)

Et mac rumors, en basant sur  le doc de Toshiba dit que le nouveau 20 GB a la même épaisseur que le 5 et 10 GB (le 5 est en fin de vie).Les 30 et 40 GB ont la même épaisseur  que l'ancien 20 Gb.Et ils ont tous un buffer de 2 MB. Bref vraiment du tout bon.

Alors si Apple nous rajoute une connection firewire 800 (avec un adaptateur pour le firewire), la radio et une entrée son j'en prendrais enfin un.
Si cette mise à jour est proche, cela veut dire qu'Itunes l'est aussi: alors enfin rendez vous et l'AAC (ce qui expliquerait l'affaire iCommune).

Au fait 40 Go de fichiers au format AAC, cela fait combien de chansons potentielles?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vincentn:</font><hr /> *(...) Au fait 40 Go de fichiers au format AAC, cela fait combien de chansons potentielles?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Zéro avec des CD protégés à la sauce Microsoft.


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Ça me paraît assez probable qu'un nouvel iPod soit présenté très prochainement... L'actuel date tout de même de l'été dernier.

Mais en tout cas, j'en prendrais un cette fois-ci... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi. L'achat est programmé pour mon amie, mais j'attendrais le temps qu'il faudra la nouvelle gamme ...


----------



## 406 (4 Février 2003)

je me demande si l'attaque des serveurs windaube n'est pas du à l'annonce de microsoft de se lancer dans la protection anti copie des cd audio. si la protection a autant de faille que leurs logiciels et autres, les majors vont payer des millions à msoft pour rien. suffit que un seul sur la planete arrive à faire une copie, tout le monde le saura et l'aura.


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2003)

C'est d'ailleurs la meilleure riposte : faire perdre des milliards à Microsoft ... Enfin ce serait plutôt des centaines de milliards qu'il faudrait ...


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vincentn:</font><hr /> * Et mac rumors, en basant sur  le doc de Toshiba dit que le nouveau 20 GB a la même épaisseur que le 5 et 10 GB (le 5 est en fin de vie).Les 30 et 40 GB ont la même épaisseur  que l'ancien 20 Gb.Et ils ont tous un buffer de 2 MB. Bref vraiment du tout bon.  * 

[/QUOTE]

20, 30 et 40 Go ! Ce serait une belle gamme !


----------



## cham (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vincentn:</font><hr /> * Et mac rumors, en basant sur  le doc de Toshiba dit que le nouveau 20 GB a la même épaisseur que le 5 et 10 GB (le 5 est en fin de vie).Les 30 et 40 GB ont la même épaisseur  que l'ancien 20 Gb.Et ils ont tous un buffer de 2 MB. Bref vraiment du tout bon.

Alors si Apple nous rajoute une connection firewire 800 (avec un adaptateur pour le firewire), la radio et une entrée son j'en prendrais enfin un.
Si cette mise à jour est proche, cela veut dire qu'Itunes l'est aussi: alors enfin rendez vous et l'AAC (ce qui expliquerait l'affaire iCommune).

Au fait 40 Go de fichiers au format AAC, cela fait combien de chansons potentielles?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En quoi on a besoin du FW 800 sur l'iPod ???
Ca m'étonnerait que ce petit DD dépasse les 50 Mo/s (FW 400 Mbps).
Sinon, ouaip entrée son, la fm et l'AAC : roule ma poule ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : si j'ai bien compris, le 20 Go sera désormais aussi fin que les 5 &amp; 10 Go ?


----------



## minime (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cham62:</font><hr />En quoi on a besoin du FW 800 sur l'iPod ???

[/QUOTE]

Ca permettrait d'acheter un iPod et de profiter de FW 800 sur les nouvelles machines. Apple a besoin de diffuser cette nouvelle norme, et commence par sa propre gamme. Et si la capacité des disques continue de gonfler, il faut bien penser à augmenter le débit.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Février 2003)

Maintenant que les iMacs ont été mis à jour, il ne reste sur la page de l'Applestore plus que deux produits Apple à ne pas avoir de bandeau _nouveau_: le XServe et l'iPod... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, un nouvel iPod mardi prochain?


----------



## ficelle (5 Février 2003)

non, 3 !
tu as oublié l'imac original, tout en bas...
ce serait sympa qu'il perde encore une centaine d'euro


----------



## WebOliver (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * non, 3 !
tu as oublié l'imac original, tout en bas...
ce serait sympa qu'il perde encore une centaine d'euro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je l'ai oublié volontairement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il ne compte pas, ou plus.


----------



## ficelle (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Je l'ai oublié volontairement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il ne compte pas, ou plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et pourtant !
c'est toujours la machine ideale pour une chambre de mome...
imagine une version agrementé d'une carte graphique un peu plus veloce (ça doit plus etre facile de s'alimenter en rage 128 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) , il serait plus rapide que l'ibook haut de gamme....
bon, je sais, ce n'est pas le sujet de ce tread, mais j'aime l'imac !


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Alors, un nouvel iPod mardi prochain? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Esperons-le !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Esperons-le !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il semblerait d'ailleurs que l'Applestore Canadien se soit *un peu planté*.


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2003)

C'est marrant j'ai l'impression d'avoir vu la même chose sur l'Apple Store US à la mise à jour ...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2003)

*Ça manque d'iPods*...


----------



## iMax (7 Février 2003)

Wha, si seulement Apple pouvait nous sortir des nouveaux iPods avec Tuner FM mardi prochain, ca serait sympa


----------



## minime (7 Février 2003)

MacWhispers annonce de nouveaux iPod (jusqu'à 40 Go) d'ici le 11 février, mais sans nouvelles fonctions ni écran couleur ou quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Onra (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * MacWhispers annonce de nouveaux iPod (jusqu'à 40 Go) d'ici le 11 février, mais sans nouvelles fonctions ni écran couleur ou quoi que ce soit.     * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, on a déjà commencé à en parler  ici


----------



## bebert (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, on a déjà commencé à en parler  ici 





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu vas pas faire ton "weboliver" toi aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il y a des tas de thread sur le futur, prochain, à venir, presque sorti, en cours, ipod nouveau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dont le mien qui a été éclipsé par le tien !


----------



## Onra (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Tu vas pas faire ton "weboliver" toi aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*

[/QUOTE]

Affff... bien vu ! T'inquiète pas il est bien aussi ton thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour revenir au sujet, il semble que les rumeurs sur les iPods se font de plus en plus pressante.  VNUnet en a fait un article...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> *(...) VNUnet en a fait un article...





* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as pas lu le sujet en entier toi...


----------



## bebert (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

T'as pas lu le sujet en entier toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mouarf !


----------



## steph75 (8 Février 2003)

L'ipod il sera en français ou anglais, parce-que moi rien comprendre à ton article. Ou est donc passé l'iPod et non pas la 7° compagnie


----------



## Onra (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

T'as pas lu le sujet en entier toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais ouais.... je l'ai vu juste après avoir posté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bah si on a plus le droit de se tromper


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2003)

Bon, c'est pour la semaine prochaine semble-t-il...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Février 2003)

Ce sera encore meilleur WeOliver.


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2003)

Encore un iPod ? On en a toutes les semaines, ca commence à bien faire ...


----------



## infinia (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Encore un iPod ? On en a toutes les semaines, ca commence à bien faire ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE] C'est comme les powermacs, Apple on en a marre, trop de mises à jour, tous les 6 mois c'est trop !!!


----------



## deadlocker (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Encore un iPod ? On en a toutes les semaines, ca commence à bien faire ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Dégouté, j'allais sortir la même blague lourde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Une autre fois


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2003)

Pas assez rapide, petit scarabé !!!


----------



## deadlocker (22 Février 2003)

Mardi, j'ai pas cours (vive les vacaaaaances !)

Je vais te faire un refresh automatique de l'AppleStore toutes les minutes, et si l'iPod sort....Paf! le Post !

 Tu seras grillé sur le fil ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Preeeum's pour le futur iPod !!!


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par deadlocker:</font><hr /> * et si l'iPod sort....
* 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai l'impression de lire ça tous les week-end ...


----------



## infinia (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par deadlocker:</font><hr /> * Mardi, j'ai pas cours (vive les vacaaaaances !)

Je vais te faire un refresh automatique de l'AppleStore toutes les minutes, et si l'iPod sort....Paf! le Post !

 Tu seras grillé sur le fil ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Preeeum's pour le futur iPod !!!

* 

[/QUOTE] Moi je fais deja un refresh automatique de l'Apple sotre pour le powermac. Refresh d'un an a chaque fois, et ca semble trop. Et le pire c'est qu'il n'y aura vraisemblablement pas bcp de changements sur ce nouvel iPod.


----------



## sylko (23 Février 2003)




----------



## melaure (24 Février 2003)

C'est un peu extrême comme utilisation ...


----------



## Jacen (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * C'est un peu extrême comme utilisation ...  * 

[/QUOTE]surtout si on a les poils durs, ça risque de rayer l'ipod


----------



## kamkil (24 Février 2003)

On en est où de cette affaire?

Encore une fausse rumeur au placard, oui! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je parierai pluttôt sur les iBooks et eMacs ces temps-ci, je sais pas pourquoi


----------



## steph75 (24 Février 2003)

C'est ma nana qui va être contente !!!


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2003)

Idem !


----------



## Yama (25 Février 2003)

pour le iBook et le eMac j'y crois pas du tout

le iBook est en fin de vie totale
le Emac va sans doute être completement refait mais un peu plus tard
les iPods c'est possible mais je l'attends alors ça ne va pas arriver (pessimiste)
je parie sur les AluBook 15,4"


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2003)

Perso, je ne vois pas de suite à l'eMac. Peu de gens veulent encore un écran cathodique quand on voit le reste de la gamme et surtout le tube utilisé par Apple à l'air assez mauvais (ce n'est plus l'époque des Sony Trinitron).


----------



## Soba (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * 
le iBook est en fin de vie totale
* 

[/QUOTE]
Raison de plus pr le faire évoluer un peu non ?


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2003)

Ou ccarrément un nouveau produit (Tablet Mac) !


----------



## Yama (25 Février 2003)

pour l'enterer oui

un alubook light edition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 serait bieùn meiux palcé

le iBook va pas évoluer

à la prochaine mise a jour du PowerBook on aura les anciesn alubook vendu au prix de l'iBook

tandis qu'un nouveau 12" plus puissant sortira.

de plus si le PPC 970 arrive rapidement il est pas impossible de le voir très vite dans les portables : apparement deja prevu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi j'opte pour ce scenario


----------



## Soba (25 Février 2003)

Snif, y aura plus les piti ibook ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais bon, un piti alubook ppc970  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça le fait aussi ...

Au fait, le thread n'était pas sur l'ipod ? je crois qu'on s'est un peu égaré non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * pour l'enterer oui

un alubook light edition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 serait bieùn meiux palcé

le iBook va pas évoluer

à la prochaine mise a jour du PowerBook on aura les anciesn alubook vendu au prix de l'iBook

tandis qu'un nouveau 12" plus puissant sortira.

de plus si le PPC 970 arrive rapidement il est pas impossible de le voir très vite dans les portables : apparement deja prevu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi j'opte pour ce scenario  * 

[/QUOTE]

Si cela se produit il n'y auras pas de nouveau ibook cette semaine !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les powerbook et les ibook ont ils déjà utilisé dans le passé le meme type de processeur ? (je parle de G3 pas de vitesse)


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2003)

Alors, c'est pour cet après-midi? On est mardi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça me dirait bien moi...


----------



## Yama (25 Février 2003)

attention, je dis ça mais j'en sais rien du tout moi.

c'est une supposition.


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * 

Si cela se produit il n'y auras pas de nouveau ibook cette semaine !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les powerbook et les ibook ont ils déjà utilisé dans le passé le meme type de processeur ? (je parle de G3 pas de vitesse)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Avant l'iBook il n'y avait qu'une seule gamme de portable. Pas de distinction public/pro ...


----------



## infinia (26 Février 2003)

Il est deja 15h37 et tjs rien. Ca a l'air foutu ...


----------



## philverbeke (26 Février 2003)

pareil qu'infinia.

On sait qu'Apple a du neuf dans ses cartons. Ils attendent simplement ce qu'ils estiment être la meilleure date pour le sortir.
Tant que les ventes de l'Ipod actuel ne s'effondrent pas, c'est que ce n'est pas encore le moment


----------



## iMax (26 Février 2003)

Il va forcement y avoir un remaniement de la gamme des iPods, vu que Toshiba ne fait plus de disque 1.8 5Go...


----------



## Soba (26 Février 2003)

18h55 ... snif, plus que qq heures d'espoirs et de rêves ...


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2003)

Rien de nouveau ! Dommage ...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nouille:</font><hr /> * 18h55 ... snif, plus que qq heures d'espoirs et de rêves ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon... en général c'est en début d'après-midi... donc... rebelote la semaine prochaine et rendez-vous lundi... ou mardi.


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

on a l'impression que vous venez de louper le train


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * on a l'impression que vous venez de louper le train 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben non.. quand on loupe le train on attend le suivant qui en général suit... Mais là faut attendre encore une semaine sur le quai... c'est long...


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Ben non.. quand on loupe le train on attend le suivant qui en général suit... Mais là faut attendre encore une semaine sur le quai... c'est long... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
et y a pas d'avion de prévu ?


----------



## nato kino (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
et y a pas d'avion de prévu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Creusez un tunnel...!!


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

ne soyez pas triste voyez le bon coté des choses : de l'argent bien placé pendant une semaine augmentera votre capital au cas où les prix grimperaient pour les nouveaux modèles


----------



## nato kino (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * ne soyez pas triste voyez le bon coté des choses : de l'argent bien placé pendant une semaine augmentera votre capital au cas où les prix grimperaient pour les nouveaux modèles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et à ce rythme, ils pourront s'offrir un 60 Go cash dès qu'il sort.


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Février 2003)

Il n'y a jamais d'annonces le mercredi ???

De toutes façons, si l'iPod veut rattraper sa concurrence, il ne devra pas se contenter d'un disque dur plus contenant, mais surtout apporter des nouvelles fonctionnalités (FM + dictaphone, et, si on rêve encore un peu plus, la fonction d'être un petit lecteur DivX à brancher sur la TV !).


----------



## nato kino (26 Février 2003)

Et avec un clavier, on pourra appeler ça un *ipook*.


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Et avec un clavier, on pourra appeler ça un ipook. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]









Il reste encore 2-3 choses à rajouter : 
un port USB pour le clavier
un deuxième proc parce que le 133 mhz actuel est un peu limite
une Radeon 9000 ....


----------



## nato kino (26 Février 2003)

Et un gros ventilo pour faire du cerf-volant avec !!


----------



## thant (26 Février 2003)

sans oublier le grille-pain ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Et pendant qu'on y est , un ouvre-boîte passerais aussi pas mal du tout ...


----------



## Soba (26 Février 2003)

Et le micro onde ... on a oublié le micro onde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et si on ajoutait un écran 12" et un graveur de cd ? ce serait cool non ?


----------



## nato kino (26 Février 2003)

Alors ?!
Y sort quand c't'ipod ?!
Bordel, on en veut un, nous !!


----------



## infinia (26 Février 2003)

Je crois qu'on a vite pris l'habitude ces dernièrs temps a avoir une mise a jour de kke chose toutes les semaines. Il est vrai qu'auparavant c'etait tous les 6 mois chez Apple ...
Enfin... on va attendre, on va pas en mourir. Et plus ils attendent, plus on aura un beau joujou.


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par infinia:</font><hr /> * 
Enfin... on va attendre, on va pas en mourir. * 

[/QUOTE]

quoique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



couac   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



couic


----------



## woulf (26 Février 2003)

Une réflexion me vient à l'esprit à la vue de toutes ces spéculations: si un ipod 40go sort et SI on part du principe qu'il reste tel qu'est l'ipod actuel, c'est à dire uniquement lecteur MP3 (ce qu'il fait diablement bien, j'avoue), à quoi ça va servir 40gos?

J'ai un 10 qui n'est rempli qu'à moitié; certes je conçois parfaitement que pas mal de gens doivent avoir bien plus de musique que moi.

Mais il ne faudrait pas oublier que cette musique vient d'un mac, dont le disque dur est la plupart du temps 40go, voire 60go pour la majorité (je pense) des gens

conclusion: vu la taille moyenne des disques durs des UC, un ipod de 40go qui ne ferait que de la musique, c'est pas un peu disproportionné ?

M'enfin, c'est vrai, s'il ne fallait innover qu'avec des trucs utiles, hormis le clavier retroéclairé, on ne changerait pas grand chose


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2003)

Tu as tout à fait raison: je vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir des disques durs de 40Go et plus dans l'iPod tant qu'il existe sous sa forme actuelle. Mais Apple a toujours su nous surprendre...


----------



## huexley (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par woulf:</font><hr /> *à quoi ça va servir 40Go ?* 

[/QUOTE]

perso mon iPod me sers de stockage et de lien entre mon mac perso et celui du taf, mais c est clair que faut stocker pas mal de conneries pour le remplir...

(pas crier Yama** tout le monde n'est pas artiste sur toshop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

-&gt; j ai collé un bon milliers de MP3 + mes docs du taf + qq apps et mon 10Go a encore tout pleins de place... 

il devrait introduire le 40Go car y'a certainement des gens a qui il serait utile (ceux qui sont dans les sous marins ou les plateformes pétrolière et qui sont coupés du monde.. ) ou y a aussi qui le voudront par orgueil (le concept moi ka la plus grosse...) mais je trouverais très  *idiot* que le 5Go disparaisse de la gamme, il devrait le faire a un prix ultra attractif et saper toute forme de concurrence, il deviendrait par la un excellent produit d appel..


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2003)

J'ai pas encore d'iPod, mais j'ai converti en mp3 tous mes CD audio (classique compris). Eh ben ca fait pas loin des 20 Go !!! Si je dois prendre un iPod, il en faut un gros !


----------



## OBi1 (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * 

je trouverais très  *idiot* que le 5Go disparaisse de la gamme, il devrait le faire a un prix ultra attractif et saper toute forme de concurrence, il deviendrait par la un excellent produit d appel.. 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci !!! Je me sens moins seul !!! Je pense aussi qu'un 5 Go à un prix très bas serait un produit d'appel parfait !
Personnellement, cela me suffirait très bien : il suffit de changer sa playlist de temps en temps, et ça le fait  parfaitement !!!


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2003)

200 euros pour l'entrée de gamme en 5 Go ! Pas un euro de plus !


----------



## huexley (26 Février 2003)

Ils risque de se aire attaquer en justice par ERAM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ouais meme moins genre 190.99  ca fait "pas" 200 

wow tu dois avoir une de ces collec de CDs ''' !!


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

En plus l'iPod est pratique! moi j'ai copié des fichier des mp3 sur d'autres mac en expo chez fnacdartyboulanger! 

j'ai lu un jour qu'un mec au US s'est fait choppé en train de teletransferer (on s'croirait dans l'enterprise) le pack Office et d'autres logiciels assez chero il n'y avait que le cable FireWire qui sortait de sa poche et qui reliait les deux appareils les vendeurs l'on surpris et il s'est fait arreté

La remarque c'etait un genre de -&gt; Sans le vouloir apple a construit un veritable Disque dur PortableEncore une fois Apple nous montre de Son veritable Genie!


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * Ils risque de se aire attaquer en justice par ERAM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ouais meme moins genre 190.99  ca fait "pas" 200 

wow tu dois avoir une de ces collec de CDs ''' !! 




* 

[/QUOTE]

Il y a eu une époque ou j'achetais beaucoup de CD ... Le DVD à pris le dessus et quand j'ai le choix entre le CD et le DVD, je prend le DVD (à peine plus cher et l'image en plus)


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Il y a eu une époque ou j'achetais beaucoup de CD ... Le DVD à pris le dessus et quand j'ai le choix entre le CD et le DVD, je prend le DVD (à peine plus cher et l'image en plus)  * 

[/QUOTE]

bizarre comme raisonnement. On ne peut pas comparer deux arts différents. Cela revient à dire : "le ciné c'est mieux que la musique car il y a de l'image en plus du son".
Un bon cd vaut mieux qu'un mauvais dvd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour revenir au débat, sûr qu'un 40 go, je n'en verrais pas trop l'intérêt (à moins que le new iPod embarque de nouvelles fontions ...). J'ai une grosse collect de cd's mais je ne vais pas tous les encoder en une seule fois. Comme c'est uniquement de la musique que j'aime bien, la moitié de ma biblio musicale me suffit largement.

Enfin, une question pour les iPod'users : est-ce que vous gardez vos MP3 en double également sur le HD de votre Mac ? Ou vous les effacez une fois qu'ils sont sur votre iPod ?


----------



## huexley (27 Février 2003)

je les ait en double car ma moitié aime bien les écouter aussi ..


----------



## ederntal (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 

bizarre comme raisonnement. On ne peut pas comparer deux arts différents. Cela revient à dire : "le ciné c'est mieux que la musique car il y a de l'image en plus du son".
Un bon cd vaut mieux qu'un mauvais dvd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[...]

Enfin, une question pour les iPod'users : est-ce que vous gardez vos MP3 en double également sur le HD de votre Mac ? Ou vous les effacez une fois qu'ils sont sur votre iPod ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je pense qu'il parlait des groupes ou il existe des dvd remplis de clip ou de concert (muse, massive attack, compai segundo, leo férré et des tas d'autre...)

Et perso j'ai un Ipod 10Go et je laisse mes (presque) 10Go dans mon ipod et je garde 2/3Go sur mon ordi que je change a peu pres tous les mois...

Voila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



++


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 

bizarre comme raisonnement. On ne peut pas comparer deux arts différents. Cela revient à dire : "le ciné c'est mieux que la musique car il y a de l'image en plus du son".
Un bon cd vaut mieux qu'un mauvais dvd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je parlais des DVD Vidéo Musicaux, essentiellement les lives. Ce sont les mêmes que sur CD. Si je veux la musique, j'en extrait la bande son et je la converti en mp3 ... OK ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 
OK ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On ne peut plus clair


----------



## supermac (27 Février 2003)

Ah mais les sur DVD videos musicaux c'est pas toujours systematiquement exactement les même chansons certaines sont modifiées ou plus courte pour le clip que sur l'album
pas toujours, mais je me suis apercu de cela sur quelques titres de certains artistes, notamment U2, Moby, The Cranberries, ColdPlay, Madonna, Chris Isaak
je crois même que beaucoup le font!
Essayez une foisde comparer, si vous ne vous en êtes jamais rendu compte! bon il est vrai que la chanson est pareille mais soit elle est plus courte soit il manque un refrain, soit l'intro est plus courte etc


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

Et parfois la chanson est plus longue avec une reprise ... et aussi une sonorité différente qui en fait presque un autre album ...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2003)

Voilà c'est de nouveau lundi... Y aura-t-on droit aujourd'hui ou demain...


----------



## Onra (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Voilà c'est de nouveau lundi... Y aura-t-on droit aujourd'hui ou demain...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Décidement tu t'accroches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Laisse couler... il va bien finir par sortir ce nouvel iPod !!!


----------



## OBi1 (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Voilà c'est de nouveau lundi... Y aura-t-on droit aujourd'hui ou demain...  * 

[/QUOTE]
Je vais t'apprendre quelque chose : des études scientifiques poussées, ont prouvé qu'il ya en moyenne 52 lundis par an, et autant de mardi et de mercredi (les avancées de la science, c'est surprenant).
Donc, tu as une chance sur 52 (ou sur 156 si tu n'est pas sûr de ton jour) pour avoir bon : donc, au final, si un nouvel iPod sort un lundi, tu pourras tre reconvertir dans la médiumnie en disant : "Je l'avais bien dit !!!"


----------



## Yama (3 Mars 2003)




----------



## Onra (4 Mars 2003)

En tout cas, c'est mal barré pour aujourd'hui !


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * En tout cas, c'est mal barré pour aujourd'hui !














* 

[/QUOTE]

En général c'est le mardi les mises à jour...


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2003)

Il n'est que 7 heures 30 en Californie ...

Mais bon est-ce ma période pour sortir des produits. La presse américaine est trusté par les infos sur une guerre quasi-certaine et toutes les idioties que l'on peut dire sur les Français ...


----------



## silirius (4 Mars 2003)

moi je veux un 10Go pour 360 euro ttc 

ou alors,un 5Go avec telecom et protek a 200 euro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je reve la (quand on voit le prix des ponts (ide firewire, on comprend le prix de la bestiole.)

A quand des dur firewire natif


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2003)

Le 5 Go devrait être offert avec tout iMac G4, PowerMac G4 et Powerbook ... Non non pas pour les iBook, pas assez cher pour être un client respecté !


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

alors! est-ce pour cette semaine ?


----------



## iMax (4 Mars 2003)

Et hop, la question qu'on se pose toutes les semaines est réchauffée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, j'arrête de déconner, j'espère aussi un nouveau iPod et une baisse de prix pour éventuellement en acheter un...


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Et hop, la question qu'on se pose toutes les semaines est réchauffée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca fait longtemps que ça mijote. Ca va faire un bon ragoût !!!!


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

Plus sérieusement :
vous l'imaginez comment le nouvel iPod ?


----------



## Onra (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Plus sérieusement :
vous l'imaginez comment le nouvel iPod ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

bô


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2003)

Plutôt blanc, avec un disque de 40 Go, un écran 12", un G3 867, Airport Extrême, ...


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Plutôt blanc, avec un disque de 40 Go, un écran 12", un G3 867, Airport Extrême, ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
pas de superdrive


----------



## Eric999 (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Plutôt blanc, avec un disque de 40 Go, un écran 12", un G3 867, Airport Extrême, ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE] Moi je le verrais plutot avec un G3 900 et 64 mo de Vram !


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Eric999:</font><hr /> *  Moi je le verrais plutot avec un G3 900 et 64 mo de Vram !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai bien peur qu'il ne se retrouve avec une Nvidia Go toute pourrie ...


----------



## huexley (5 Mars 2003)

En tout cas c est encire pas pour cette semaine... yama t'as bien fait de le déballer..


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2003)

On remet ca mardi prochain !!!


----------



## RV (5 Mars 2003)

on pourrait rebaptiser le thread : la blague du mardi


----------



## nato kino (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * on pourrait rebaptiser le thread : la blague du mardi  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est Garcimore qui va être content...


----------



## cham (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * on pourrait rebaptiser le thread : la blague du mardi  * 

[/QUOTE]
Excellente Jean Bart !


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2003)

ca pourrait même passer sur Canal+ ... Un truc stupide de plus ça ne se verra pas ...


----------



## huexley (6 Mars 2003)

ouais on va passer dans Mouloud contre le reste du monde, nouvel ipod ce mardi *ding* tu sors


----------



## RV (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * ouais on va passer dans Mouloud contre le reste du monde, nouvel ipod ce mardi *ding* tu sors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Vivement  mardi prochain, qu'on ait quelquechose à dire


----------



## huexley (7 Mars 2003)

non ! pas nécéssairemement ! on peu se poser des question de fond : pourquoi le mardi par exemple..


----------



## Luc G (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * non ! pas nécéssairemement ! on peu se poser des question de fond : pourquoi le mardi par exemple..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est une preuve de la haute qualité littéraire des forumeurs : l'ipod attendu, c'est Moby Dick, la baleine blanche, il faut beaucoup naviguer pour la voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Et l'auteur, Melville, a écrit un autre superbe bouquin qui s'appelle : "Mardi".

Ça, c'est de la démonstration, non ?


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2003)

J'avais laisser tombé la chasse au Dahut pour celle du nouvel iPod, mais je sens que c'est pareil ...


----------



## RV (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

C'est une preuve de la haute qualité littéraire des forumeurs : l'ipod attendu, c'est Moby Dick, la baleine blanche, il faut beaucoup naviguer pour la voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Et l'auteur, Melville, a écrit un autre superbe bouquin qui s'appelle : "Mardi".

Ça, c'est de la démonstration, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et surtout Bartleby : I would prefer not to


----------



## deadlocker (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * J'avais laisser tombé la chasse au Dahut pour celle du nouvel iPod, mais je sens que c'est pareil ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bâh.... Je suis parti cette semaine à Val CEnis (une station de ski), et pas de trace de Dahut... Donc je propose la quête du Graal.

Sait-on jamais


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par deadlocker:</font><hr /> * 

Bâh.... Je suis parti cette semaine à Val CEnis (une station de ski), et pas de trace de Dahut... Donc je propose la quête du Graal.

Sait-on jamais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu arrives trop tard ! Monthy Python Sacré Graal est passé deux fois sur Arte !


----------



## turnover (9 Mars 2003)

Dites je me suis acheté une voiture sans autoradio exprès !!!
Alors vous savez quand est ce qu'il sort ce nouvel ipod 40Go ?
Pasque le 20 ilé trop petit pour mon stock ...


----------



## iMax (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par turnover:</font><hr /> * Dites je me suis acheté une voiture sans autoradio exprès !!!
* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est interdit de rouler avec les écouteur


----------



## decoris (10 Mars 2003)

mouais... à mon avis la révolution est en marche, attend le mois de juillet (2004 bien sur!)


----------



## melaure (10 Mars 2003)

Alors ca y est ? Quelqu'un à vu BigFoot et le Yéti ?


----------



## huexley (10 Mars 2003)

une nouvelle semaine commence, je suis pressé de voir le nouvel iPod


----------



## MrStone (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 

C'est interdit de rouler avec les écouteur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Et ça sert à quoi que DrBott se décarcasse ?? 
Ils font des super kits FM, maintenant


----------



## Yama (10 Mars 2003)

pas avant iMusic service made by Apple to revolution online music distribution


----------



## turnover (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * C'est interdit de rouler avec les écouteur  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ah et ceux qui téléphonent? ça va être interdit ?


----------



## RV (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * une nouvelle semaine commence, je suis pressé de voir le nouvel iPod  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

patiente jusqu'à demain


----------



## RV (11 Mars 2003)

Ça y est! nous y sommes.

Alors vous le voyez comment le nouvel i-Pod ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mars 2003)

Vu le contexte international de la semaine, çà m'étonnerait qu'ils le sortent aujourd'hui...

On peut tjs espérer...


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Ça y est! nous y sommes.

Alors vous le voyez comment le nouvel i-Pod ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour l'heure, je ne le vois pas bien, je vais nettoyer mes lunettes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, comme tous les mardis


----------



## huexley (11 Mars 2003)

a moins qu'ils sortent le modele avec coque en plomb, a mettre dans sa poche pour protéger de ces merdes de projectiles en uranium enrichi//


----------



## Bialès (11 Mars 2003)

Toujours trop impatients....
Dites-vous que, plus vous attendez, mieux il sera!!

En tous cas, je vois pas de new iPods en Mars...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2003)

Finalement, j'aimerais bien qu'Apple attende jusqu'au mois prochain ou même en mai... Ça me conviendrait mieux côté finances...


----------



## nato kino (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Pour l'heure, je ne le vois pas bien, je vais nettoyer mes lunettes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, comme tous les mardis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ils nous préparent un modèle furtif ?!


----------



## RV (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Finalement, j'aimerais bien qu'Apple attende jusqu'au mois prochain ou même en mai... Ça me conviendrait mieux côté finances... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ce n'est pas impossible qu'apple t'entende


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

ce n'est pas impossible qu'apple t'entende 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Surtout que le bandeau de l'iPod s'est paré de vert sur l'Applestore (baisse du prix de la gravure), on peut considérer ça comme une petite mise à jour... 

Et plus on attend mieux ça sera...


----------



## nato kino (11 Mars 2003)

Ils lanceront une mise à jour de l'ipod quand leur service de téléchargement de musiques sera au point ?


----------



## Yama (11 Mars 2003)

ouaip


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Et meeeeeeerde !!


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

encore foutu pour aujourd'hui


----------



## florentdesvosges (12 Mars 2003)

L'iPod : l'Arlésienne de ce début d'année ??


----------



## huexley (12 Mars 2003)

Les semaines passent et ne se ressemble pas ..


----------



## Luc G (12 Mars 2003)

C'est presque aussi marrant que le burger quizz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Perso, je ne veux pas d'ipod, en plus : il me faudrait un minimum de fonctionnalités de visualisation d'un tableur/base de données).


----------



## 2Bad (12 Mars 2003)

Bon, tant pis alors... on se donne rendez-vous la semaine prochaine...


a+ 


2Bad


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

J'ai collé une photo sur une vielle boite en fer... Ça le fera en attendant.


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * Les semaines passent et ne se ressemble pas ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bon tu n'aimes pas la blague permanente du mardi ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ah bon tu n'aimes pas la blague permanente du mardi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

moi j'aime, ça change


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2003)

Enfin, encore une occasion de se taire de gagnée pour Cupertino !


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Enfin, encore une occasion de se taire de gagnée pour Cupertino !  * 

[/QUOTE]
qu'est ce qu'ils font, au fait, à Cuppertino le mardi ?


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
qu'est ce qu'ils font, au fait, à Cuppertino le mardi ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Le mardi c'est férié depuis 5 ou 6 semaines ...


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Le mardi c'est férié depuis 5 ou 6 semaines ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Les nouveaux Ipods sont tombés dans la pâte à beignet !!


----------



## huexley (12 Mars 2003)

** Cupertino 9h37 **
** briefing room #137 **

-hey Steve, alors on le sors quand c'est iPod2 ? 
-patience, je suis curieux de voir quand les gars de macgé vont s'essouffler


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * ** Cupertino 9h37 **
** briefing room #137 **

-hey Steve, alors on le sors quand c'est iPod2 ? 
-patience, je suis curieux de voir quand les gars de macgé vont s'essouffler 

* 

[/QUOTE]

on s'y croirait


----------



## minime (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />Les nouveaux Ipods sont tombés dans la pâte à beignet !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

C'est pas très digeste.


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

Et voilà, nous sommes mercredi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vivement mardi prochain


----------



## huexley (12 Mars 2003)

S'il sort un autre jour que le mardi ce serait vraiment nous pourrir !


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

tu crois qu'ils pourraient faire cela après toute la campagne de pub qu'on leur a faite ?


----------



## huexley (12 Mars 2003)

ils sont capable de tout ! meme de pas en sortir


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

il y en a qui risqueraient d'être déçus


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * S'il sort un autre jour que le mardi ce serait vraiment nous pourrir !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Depuis quand Apple planifie en pensant à ses clients ?


----------



## Onra (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * S'il sort un autre jour que le mardi ce serait vraiment nous pourrir !  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * il y en a qui risqueraient d'être déçus  * 

[/QUOTE]
Penses-tu !!
Même pas mal !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_AaaaaaaaaRGH !!_


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

j'en ai un et je n'envisage pas de le changer de suite.
sauf s'il me fait le café dans le TGV (car il n'y a plus de bar entre DK et Paris, ni entre Lille et Paris)


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * j'en ai un et je n'envisage pas de le changer de suite.
sauf s'il me fait le café dans le TGV (car il n'y a plus de bar entre DK et Paris, ni entre Lille et Paris)  * 

[/QUOTE]
Penses-tu qu'un jour, je pourrai vérifier la pression des pneus de ma touingo avec ?


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Penses-tu qu'un jour, je pourrai vérifier la pression des pneus de ma touingo avec ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

sûrement, il faut que tu suives les niouzes du mardi.


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

Et un monitoring de ses fonctions vitales, ce serait pas mal non plus ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

sûrement, il faut que tu suives les niouzes du mardi.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ça c'est d'l'aventure !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mars 2003)

euh dites ils ont pour habitude de faire mariner longtemps ? non mais paske tous les mardis c'est "LE GRAND JOUR"...juska voir qu'il n'y a aucune modif sur le site apple :'(

au fait les vendeurs apple partent en courant quand on leur demande s'il va y avoir une modif bientot (essayez rue de rivoli c'est tordant il est devenu bleu le monsieur et il m'a dit "non merci d'etre venue au revoir" lol)

Les fnacs semblent réapprovisionnées en 10go MAC alors qu'elles etaient à sec...nouvel arrivage ou fond de stock redistribué ? 

Marre d'attendre !
marion_md, dis c'est quand mardi ?


----------



## Eric999 (14 Mars 2003)

je crois que le mardi et le mercredi il n'y auras plus rien .... jusque le prochain Mac World ou autre évenement Mac d'importance !


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Eric999:</font><hr /> * je crois que le mardi et le mercredi il n'y auras plus rien .... jusque le prochain Mac World ou autre évenement Mac d'importance !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ou mardi prochain ...


----------



## Onra (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ou mardi prochain ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ou celui de la semaine d'après...


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

Pfff... Toujours rien de neuf... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_À chaque fois que je vois un nouveau post dans ce thread, j'arrive en courant et plouf !! Rien !! Toujours pas d'Ipod..._


----------



## thant (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Pfff... Toujours rien de neuf... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À chaque fois que je vois un nouveau post dans ce thread, j'arrive en courant et plouf !! Rien !! Toujours pas d'Ipod...






* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu vas être décu comme ça encore beaucoup de semaine ???


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2003)

Attention !!! ... eh non rien !


----------



## huexley (15 Mars 2003)

Je sais pas comment je vais tenir jusqu a mardi pour voir les nouveaux iPods


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * Je sais pas comment je vais tenir jusqu a mardi pour voir les nouveaux iPods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

faudrait peut-être passer de temps en temps


----------



## huexley (15 Mars 2003)

passer où ? (j'ai pas compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2003)

je sais pas, j'ai pas suivi


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * passer où ? (j'ai pas compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]
ici
tout se passe ici
à Cuppertino il n'y a plus rien.


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je sais pas, j'ai pas suivi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

normal, vu que ton activité cinématographique est de plus en plus intense, tu n'as plus le temps de rien


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2003)

et encore, j'attend encore plein de DVD ce mois si


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2003)

et puis faut que j'arrete de jouer dans des films dont je ne me souvient plus du nom aprés


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * et puis faut que j'arrete de jouer dans des films dont je ne me souvient plus du nom aprés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

des petits soucis de mémoire ?
je me renseigne ça peut toujours servir


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2003)

tu sait a mon age


----------



## ficelle (15 Mars 2003)

mardi prochain, ça m'etonerai.. ou il sera kaki


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu sait a mon age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Les écrans CRT c'est dangereux pour le cerveau a hautes doses ...


----------



## deadlocker (15 Mars 2003)

Qui a déjà lu "En attendant Godot"?


Je sais pas pourquoi, ce sujet me rappelle quelques passages.
Les mystères de l'inconscient, hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On attends quoi déjà ?


----------



## huexley (15 Mars 2003)

et ca rends sourd (l'iPod)


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par deadlocker:</font><hr /> * Qui a déjà lu "En attendant Godot"?


Je sais pas pourquoi, ce sujet me rappelle quelques passages.
Les mystères de l'inconscient, hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On attends quoi déjà ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

dans le genre il y a aussi l'Arlésienne


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * et ca rends sourd (l'iPod) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

L'ancien seulement !


----------



## huexley (16 Mars 2003)

oui et non, je pense que a 100dB les oreilles morflent pas mal :d


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

dans le genre il y a aussi l'Arlésienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Des chimères tout ça...


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

L'ancien seulement !  * 

[/QUOTE]
tu parles de l'ancien ?
tu veux dire l'actuel, parce que le nouveau il arrive là


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * oui et non, je pense que a 100dB les oreilles morflent pas mal :d
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne met jamais très fort des écouteurs et surtout je n'utilise pas ces petits trucs que l'on mets dans les oreilles. C'est ce qu'il y a de plus dangereux. Il faut utiliser des casques non intrusifs (idem pour les téléphones portables). Sinon on va avoir une belle génération de quadras bouchés ...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

On l'entend qui gratte à la porte...

_scriiiicht scriiiitch_


----------



## huexley (16 Mars 2003)

Comment ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





en fait je préfére les caque intrusif car l'enferment sonore est un phénomène que j apprécie, surtout quand je prends le métro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais je l'écoute que très faiblement


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * Comment ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en fait je préfére les caque intrusif car l'enferment sonore est un phénomène que j apprécie, surtout quand je prends le métro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais je l'écoute que très faiblement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il parait que le nouveau va imiter le bruit du métro, comme ça chez toi tu ne seras pas dépaysé


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * Comment ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en fait je préfére les caque intrusif car l'enferment sonore est un phénomène que j apprécie, surtout quand je prends le métro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais je l'écoute que très faiblement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un gros casque ca protège bien aussi ...


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Un gros casque ca protège bien aussi ...  * 

[/QUOTE]
surtout en cas de choc


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Un casque audio, pas un casque de chantier !!!


----------



## huexley (16 Mars 2003)

comment ??? 






Nan en fait j ecoute tout doucement, comme ca je peux espionner les conversations


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * comment ??? 






Nan en fait j ecoute tout doucement, comme ca je peux espionner les conversations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca m'a été utile plus d'une fois ...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * comment ??? 






Nan en fait j ecoute tout doucement, comme ca je peux espionner les conversations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Et ça tient chaud aux oreilles l'hiver !!


----------



## huexley (16 Mars 2003)

Surtout quand on parle de moi


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Et ça tient chaud aux oreilles l'hiver !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et le chauffage se règle avec le volume. En sibérie on devient vite sourd ...


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Et le chauffage se règle avec le volume. En sibérie on devient vite sourd ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

voux êtes en train de parler du casque livré avec le nouvel i-Pod ?


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

voux êtes en train de parler du casque livré avec le nouvel i-Pod ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oh non, je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais te réchauffer les oreilles en sibérie avec les écouteurs standards de l'iPod ...


----------



## huexley (16 Mars 2003)

la bas il se réchauffe plutot au liquide de freins


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Oh non, je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais te réchauffer les oreilles en sibérie avec les écouteurs standards de l'iPod ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça depend de ce que écoute


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * la bas il se réchauffe plutot au liquide de freins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

mdr   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 arff !!


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * la bas il se réchauffe plutot au liquide de freins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Y a plus d'essence et de vodka ?


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

j'ai bu toutes la vodka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 burp


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j'ai bu toutes la vodka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 burp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et t'arrive encore à taper sur le clavier ?


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

UHEJDKLLHD,;NDnnsdkq???,ifqjdfkjLKFJK; ???


----------



## huexley (16 Mars 2003)

qui qui va se reveiller avec un azerty sur le front ?


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Je suis pas sur qu'un clavier russe commence par azerty ...


----------



## huexley (16 Mars 2003)

il boit seulement russe


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

Vivement mardi qu'on ai rien à se mettre sous la dent ...


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Vivement mardi qu'on ai rien à se mettre sous la dent ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est demain


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

Afin de respecter : d'une part les bonnes règles des forums, d'autre part la Morale (avec un grand M comme MDR), vous êtes priés d'attendre mardi pour faire la blague du mardi, même sous forme de sous-entendus pour initiés.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non, mais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS : on m'annonce qu'exceptionnellement, le prochain mardi tombera un lundi (on ne sait pas encore lequel, mettez déjà vos casques). Dans ces conditions, je n'ai rien à reprocher à personne aujourd'hui. Mais n'y revenez pas mercredi.


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

Ah bah non c'est pas correct. Avant les non-annonces du mardi, il faut les rumeurs du week-end et du lundi !


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ah bah non c'est pas correct. Avant les non-annonces du mardi, il faut les rumeurs du week-end et du lundi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

D'accord avec toi pour les "rumeurs". Mais pour les blagues, non. Les rumeurs, c'est du sérieux, que diable !


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

D'accord avec toi pour les "rumeurs". Mais pour les blagues, non. Les rumeurs, c'est du sérieux, que diable !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est plutôt un métier pour certains sites ...


----------



## huexley (17 Mars 2003)

Allez demain on table sur un tiercé :
-un service de musique en ligne
-iPod2
-iTunes4
Faut taper fort cette semaine


----------



## minime (17 Mars 2003)

Chouette, on est repartis pour un tour !


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

iPod2 couleur !


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

Vendredi, c'est poisson - mardi, c'est poisson aussi !!


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

Non mardi c'est plutôt poire ou pigeon ...


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

Il faudrait aussi commencer à rumorer pour la conf développeur de mai : c'est bientôt le printemps !

Alors, quoi pour développer ou pour donner du grain à moudre aux développeurs : de l'applescript et applescript studio amélioré ? 

des applis scriptables/enregistrables (iworks ?)

des API pour de nouveaux trucs utilisant firewire800 ou bluetooth ?

Sinon pour l'ipod, je verrais bien un port USB en prime pour récupérer les photos des appareils numériques.


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

du 64 bits ?


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Sinon pour l'ipod, je verrais bien un port USB en prime pour récupérer les photos des appareils numériques.   * 

[/QUOTE]

un APN apple ?


----------



## huexley (17 Mars 2003)

un iPod 64 bits !!


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

un APN apple ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, pas la partie photo, juste la possibilité de sauvegarder les photos : par rapport aux outils disponibles pour ça, et compte tenu que ce serait juste un plus pour l'ipod et pas la fonction principale, ça me semble jouable, y compris au niveau prix.


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Non, pas la partie photo, juste la possibilité de sauvegarder les photos : par rapport aux outils disponibles pour ça, et compte tenu que ce serait juste un plus pour l'ipod et pas la fonction principale, ça me semble jouable, y compris au niveau prix.    * 

[/QUOTE]

faudrait revenir en parler demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour la rubrique du mardi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> [bSinon pour l'ipod, je verrais bien un port USB en prime pour récupérer les photos des appareils numériques.   [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

Tous les photographes numériques n'attendent que ça !!! Un lecteur firewire connectable au iPod !!!
(parce que 512 MB en USB !!!)


----------



## Onra (17 Mars 2003)

10 contre 1 que demain rien ne se passe sur l'Apple Store !!!


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 10 contre 1 que demain rien ne se passe sur l'Apple Store !!!











* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un peu facile ce genre de paris. Comme parier sur les bombardements en Irak ...


----------



## deadlocker (18 Mars 2003)

Je proteste !

Rien n'est dit que Bush va attaquer l'Irak  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pis de toute manière, ils bombardent déjà.


----------



## cham (18 Mars 2003)

Qui c'est qui a déplacé le sujet dans le bar ???


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

le jour de la semaine tant attendu est enfin arrivé.

les spéculations les plus folles vont aller bon train

je m'en réjouis d'avance.


----------



## huexley (18 Mars 2003)

j'en peux plus de le voir !


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

toujours personne ?

un nouveau thread ne se serait quand même pas ouvert sur le sujet sans que nous le voyions ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Vous ne l'avez pas encore vu ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Vous ne l'avez pas encore vu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

il est encore tôt


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Vous ne l'avez pas encore vu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
_Le nouvel Ipod biensur..._


----------



## Blob (18 Mars 2003)

Waw il est super bo!


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Waw il est super bo!  * 

[/QUOTE]
oh tu l'as vu ?
où?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

_Il est passé par ici... _


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

_Il court il court le furet..._


----------



## mercutio (18 Mars 2003)

Moi je dis que l'ipod 2 sortira un mardi.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je le répète mais sans entrée son (pour remplacer mon minidisc) je ne le prends pas.


----------



## iMax (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Il est passé par ici... 



* 

[/QUOTE]
_...il repassera par là..._


----------



## iMax (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mercutio:</font><hr /> *(pour remplacer mon minidisc)
* 

[/QUOTE]

Rha, mais bientôt deux ans après, j'ai toujours pas digéré le fait d'avoir acheté mon MiniDisc (le top à l'époque) dix jours avant qu' Apple sorte le iPod


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 

Rha, mais bientôt deux ans après, j'ai toujours pas digéré le fait d'avoir acheté mon MiniDisc (le top à l'époque) dix jours avant qu' Apple sorte le iPod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le minidisc ! C'est pas devenu un flop ce truc ?


----------



## ficelle (18 Mars 2003)

un flop, pas vraiment !
le minidisc a largement remplacé le magneto analogique pour les prises de son itinerante ne demandant pas une qualité broadcast.
suffit de voir l'offre encore presente chez les revendeurs


----------



## ficelle (18 Mars 2003)

ça, c'est un flop !


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

c'est le mini disc pré enregistré qui n'a jamais vraiment bien marché. Tout au moins sous nos contrées.


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * ça, c'est un flop !










* 

[/QUOTE]

Surement, j'en ai jamais vu !


----------



## Onra (18 Mars 2003)

Ca y est l'Apple Store est fermé !!!!!


----------



## Onra (18 Mars 2003)

Naaaaan je déconne


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Ca y est l'Apple Store est fermé !!!!!











* 

[/QUOTE]

Gros malin...


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Naaaaan je déconne











* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu t'ennuies ?


----------



## huexley (18 Mars 2003)

ca ne prends pas ! d habitude c est en début d apres midi !!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * ca ne prends pas ! d habitude c est en début d apres midi !!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais... mais je suis quand même allé jeter un ?¡l...


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Ouais... mais je suis quand même allé jeter un ?¡l... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Don't crack under pressure ...


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

vous avez vu; il y a un nouveau thread sur le nouvel i-Pod


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * vous avez vu; il y a un nouveau thread sur le nouvel i-Pod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Où ça un nouvel iPod?


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Où ça un nouvel iPod? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

La-haut !! ... Trop tard il est passé ...


----------



## huexley (18 Mars 2003)

c'est quoi ce bordel ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un thread concurrent !! non mais ! !


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Où ça un nouvel iPod? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Pour la chasse à l'Ipod, c'est comme la chasse au canard : on se sert d'un leurre...


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * c'est quoi ce bordel ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un thread concurrent !! non mais ! ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ouais, même que melaure, y a déjà posté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et avec le plus grand sérieux qui plus est


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

ouais, même que melaure, y a déjà posté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et avec le plus grand sérieux qui plus est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Coin-coin ?


----------



## huexley (18 Mars 2003)

bon on a de la marge et pas mal d ancieneté


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * bon on a de la marge et pas mal d ancieneté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Je n'en doute pas.


----------



## Onra (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Gros malin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En tout cas ce nouvel iPod y nous aura bien fait rigoler...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2003)

C'est fois l'Applestore US est bel et bien fermé...


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

héhé


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2003)

C'est un coup d'Onra qui a hacké l'Applestore...


----------



## Onra (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * C'est un coup d'Onra qui a hacké l'Applestore... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

héhéhéhéhé...


----------



## huexley (19 Mars 2003)

il est TROP fort, j admire les personne qui poussent leurs blague au paroxysme


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

Vous tracassez pas : c'est pour l'Alubook 15 et une petite maj sur l'ibook.

la blage du mardi a toujours droit de cité.


----------



## huexley (19 Mars 2003)

*** FAUSSE ALERTE ***


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mars 2003)

Bon ben on remet ça à mardi prochain... et aux suivants...


----------



## Onra (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Bon ben on remet ça à mardi prochain... et aux suivants... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était un coup d'essai... la semaine prochaine je vous fait un bel iPod et je change tous les AppleStore au même moment !!!

Vous avez une semaine pour définir les specs


----------



## 2Bad (19 Mars 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Vous avez une semaine pour définir les specs 

[/QUOTE] 

L'image de demarrage du IPod doit etre la photo de Ellen Feiss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le reste, je m'en fous...


2Bad


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * *** FAUSSE ALERTE ***  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ce n'était pas une alerte. C'était un exercice d'alerte.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nuance.


----------



## melaure (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Bon ben on remet ça à mardi prochain... et aux suivants... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mardi prochain on aura pas le temps. C'est guerre ...


----------



## silirius (23 Mars 2003)

en fait, c'est vers 12h que ca  se met a jour ???? Moi j'attend. Heureusement que je fait du yoga  pour rester relaxe (lol je déconne) car ca commence a durer ce truc. MAis bon, la carte de crédit de mon pere ne s'en porte que mieux


----------



## melaure (23 Mars 2003)

Vivement mardi qu'on ai que des bombes à se mettre sous la dent ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mars 2003)

A mon humble avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y aura pas de new popod avant cet été. 
Pourquoi? Tout simplement parce que ça marche super bien pour le moment, et que les nouveaux modèles sont sortis il y a à peine 7 mois!! Or dans le monde de l'audio (car le popod fait pas vraiment parti du monde de l'informatique du point de vue du client lambda) le renouvellement des modèles se fait généralement une fois par an...

Et oui, faut bien amortir les investissements!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais pour ceux qui ont choisi d'attendre, profitez de tout se temps pour économiser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous pourrez vous acheter le big modèle 40Go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A+
eddy


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> *(...) et que les nouveaux modèles sont sortis il y a à peine 7 mois!! Or dans le monde de l'audio (car le popod fait pas vraiment parti du monde de l'informatique du point de vue du client lambda) le renouvellement des modèles se fait généralement une fois par an... (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Il me semble que depuis juillet ça fait un bout de temps... Pour moi les nouveaux iPods sont proches. D'ici à mai.


----------



## deadlocker (24 Mars 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Pour moi les nouveaux iPods sont proches. D'ici à mai.   

[/QUOTE] 

Bah, moi, je penchais plutôt pour la semaine prochaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Enfin...


----------



## iMax (24 Mars 2003)

Verra qui vivra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

On est parti pour attendre on dirait...


----------



## minime (25 Mars 2003)

Ca y est enfin, mardi approche à grands pas, je le vois au loin. D'ici on jurerait qu'il s'amuse avec une sorte d'appareil comportant une molette. Et des écouteurs !


----------



## huexley (25 Mars 2003)

naaaan !

ah merd** c est juste son "vieil" iPod 40Go


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Ca y est enfin, mardi approche à grands pas, je le vois au loin. D'ici on jurerait qu'il s'amuse avec une sorte d'appareil comportant une molette. Et des écouteurs !   * 

[/QUOTE]

la molette, c'est celle qui fait défiler les semaines jusqu'à la sortie du prochain ipod : 1, 2, 3 ...


----------



## melaure (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Ca y est enfin, mardi approche à grands pas, je le vois au loin. D'ici on jurerait qu'il s'amuse avec une sorte d'appareil comportant une molette. Et des écouteurs !   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est une radio portable ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2003)

Bon Apple peut attendre pour sortit son iPod. Merci... S'il sort demain, je suis un peu mal pris: je pars en vacances le 10 avril, donc si je le commande dès sa sortie... je pourrais probablement pas le recevoir immédiatement, il y aura sûrement un délai d'au moins deux semaines...


----------



## melaure (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Bon Apple peut attendre pour sortit son iPod. Merci... S'il sort demain, je suis un peu mal pris: je pars en vacances le 10 avril, donc si je le commande dès sa sortie... je pourrais probablement pas le recevoir immédiatement, il y aura sûrement un délai d'au moins deux semaines...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Attend mercredi pour le refurb store


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Attend mercredi pour le refurb store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'en veux un tout neuf. Gravé avec mon nom ou n'importe quoi d'autre.


----------



## melaure (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

J'en veux un tout neuf. Gravé avec mon nom ou n'importe quoi d'autre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Zorglub ?


----------



## minime (25 Mars 2003)

Attendez, je vois aussi apple maintenant. Apple s'approche de mardi d'un air menaçant et semble lui demander quelque chose. Oh, apple vient de le frapper pour lui arracher la petite boîte d'où sortent les écouteurs !


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

J'avais oublié que nous étions mardi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors quoi de neuf ?


----------



## melaure (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * J'avais oublié que nous étions mardi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors quoi de neuf ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Comme d'hab !


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * J'avais oublié que nous étions mardi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors quoi de neuf ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Le plus sûr est de prendre le temps de lire le roman éponyme de Melville "Mardi". Le temps de faire le tour de la polynésie et l'ipod aura débarqué.


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2003)

Peut-être que pour la semaine prochaine... Le 1er avril...


----------



## bebert (25 Mars 2003)

J'ai deux "vieux" minidisc (mz-1 et mz-r3 je crois). En terme de capacité, c'est sûr, y'a pas photo, le iPod même 5 Go sort grand gagnant. Mais en terme de sorties on a une E/S optique, une E/S analogique en plus de la prise casque.
Alors j'aimerais que les futurs évoluent dans ce sens.
Mon petits doigt me dit qu'ils sortiront mardi prochain.


----------



## Olive94 (25 Mars 2003)

Les archos pour ca evoluent bien, meme si c de l'usb

Bonne capacité, prix attractif, compatibilité mac/PC; et prise analogique pour enregistrer du son au mic sur les dernieres modeles 20 GO disque dur c pas mal

moi ca me tente bien, faudrait que je revende mon MD sony


----------



## 2Bad (25 Mars 2003)

En attendant Godot...


----------



## bebert (25 Mars 2003)

J'oubliais : un truc bien chez les lecteurs de minidisc : l'autonomie plus grande que les ipods !


----------



## ricchy (26 Mars 2003)

Ma ptite contibution:
J'ai un MD sony avec la radio, il se fait "vieux" alors je pense fortement à m'acheter un Ipod. ( à mon retour en Suisse) d'ici là il sera p't'être sorti. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le seul truc qui m'intéresse c'est la radio, car sur mon MD quand mes piles ne fournissent plus assez d'énergie pour écouter les MD, il en reste suffisament pour écouter la radio. Voilà c'est tout con je l'ai dit wouaw c'est super.


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Peut-être que pour la semaine prochaine... Le 1er avril... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]











(je vois déjà la pub : "le nouvel ipod en alu pour que la peinture ne s'écaille pas, avec des filets blancs et des arêtes arrondies. l'ipod a l'âme son"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2003)

mon ipod est deja en alu


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2003)

qui a dit aux chiottes l'ipod ?


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 











(je vois déjà la pub : "le nouvel ipod en alu pour que la peinture ne s'écaille pas, avec des filets blancs et des arêtes arrondies. l'ipod a l'âme son"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je préfererais mon filet d'iPod sans arêtes ...


----------



## nicky (1 Avril 2003)

Ca y est je l'ai le nouvel ipod  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Promis, il est tout neuf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ma femme et mes potes me l'ont offert pour mon anniv hier !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il est trop top. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je m'étais jamais rendu compte à quel point cet objet est beau.

Pourquoi vous voulez le changer ?


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

le nouveau mardi est arrivé.

et quel mardi !


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2003)

peu être aujourd'hui ? rappelons que la création d'apple est un premier avril


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * peu être aujourd'hui ? rappelons que la création d'apple est un premier avril 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca va être un iFish ...


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ca va être un iFish ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

le menu ou tout seul ?


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

le menu ou tout seul ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu voulais un iFish and Chips ? Je crois que ce n'est qu'en option sur le FishStore ...


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Tu voulais un iFish and Chips ? Je crois que ce n'est qu'en option sur le FishStore ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

je ne peux pas l'aoir chez mon revendeur habituel ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2003)

Moi je la vois bien aujourd'hui bien aujourd'hui cette annonce du nouvel iPod... Cette mise à jour QuickTime n'est peut-être pas anodine...

Mais bon... j'attendrai pour le commander, étant donné que je pars en vacances le 10 avril...


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Moi je la vois bien aujourd'hui bien aujourd'hui cette annonce du nouvel iPod... Cette mise à jour QuickTime n'est peut-être pas anodine...

Mais bon... j'attendrai pour le commander, étant donné que je pars en vacances le 10 avril...  * 

[/QUOTE]


ah on a trouvé un qui y croit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça faisait longtemps


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 


ah on a trouvé un qui y croit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça faisait longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme d'hab je serai déçu et devrai attendre le mardi suivant, et celui d'après...


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Comme d'hab je serai déçu et devrai attendre le mardi suivant, et celui d'après... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est tout l'intérêt des mardi


----------



## OBi1 (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est tout l'intérêt des mardi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y paraît que des personnes autorisées s'autorisent même à penser que ce serait pareil pour les autres jours de la semaine !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Halllllucinnnnnaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnt !!!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par OBi1:</font><hr /> * 

Y paraît que des personnes autorisées s'autorisent même à penser que ce serait pareil pour les autres jours de la semaine !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Halllllucinnnnnaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnt !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci Coluche


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 


ah on a trouvé un qui y croit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça faisait longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mulder est de retour ?


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Mulder est de retour ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

avec ou sans Scully ?


----------



## Yama (2 Avril 2003)

il y en qui vont être deçu


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * il y en qui vont être deçu * 

[/QUOTE]

ça nous fera donc quelques mardi d'ici là


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * il y en qui vont être deçu * 

[/QUOTE]

Plus on attend, mieux il sera...


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Plus on attend, mieux il sera... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ou ne sera pas ...


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

ou ne sera pas ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

qui saura ?


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

qui saura ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ou ne saura pas


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ou ne saura pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

la réponse on l'aura un mardi


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

la réponse on l'aura un mardi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ou pas...


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Ou pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ou pas ou pas !


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ou pas ou pas !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Houba houba!


----------



## Onra (2 Avril 2003)

Ils ont fermé l'AppleStore US !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Ils ont fermé l'AppleStore US !!!!











* 

[/QUOTE]

On nous la fait pas... surtout pas aujourd'hui...


----------



## Onra (2 Avril 2003)

Poiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisson d'avrillllllllllllllll !!!!!


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

On nous la fait pas... surtout pas aujourd'hui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

un bon mouvement,  fais semblant 
pour nous faire plaisir
et puis sait-on jamais


----------



## pulpnet (2 Avril 2003)

On me l'a fait pa,  grace a la super appli "StoreAlarm" , je suis prévenu illico presto de la fermeture du store  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme chaque mardi je met en route l'appli et Hop je sais tout de suite quand ca ferme.

Pour ce qui connaisse pas : http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/10995

Tient l'appli m'indique que c'est fermé !!!!!!!! 










@+


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pulpnet:</font><hr /> *(...) Tient l'appli m'indique que c'est fermé !!!!!!!! (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai dit on nous la fait pas... Mais je suis quand même allé voir...


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2003)

Ah les petits blagueurs ...


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai dit on nous la fait pas... Mais je suis quand même allé voir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est bien ça fait plaisir


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2003)

*On remet ça?*


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2003)

Ouaip ...

En tout les benchs de la Radeon 9700 pro confirment le peu de cas que je fais d'NVidia ...


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2003)

quel rapport entre une radeon et la mise a jour des ipod ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * quel rapport entre une radeon et la mise a jour des ipod ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est sur la même page de MacBidouille... rien de plus que ça...


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2003)

et depuis quand macbidouille est un site de rumeur ?


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * quel rapport entre une radeon et la mise a jour des ipod ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était la news juste au dessus et je la trouve plus intéressante que la rumeur de l'iPod ...


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2003)

j'aime pas les cartes ATI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pour les bridages par exemple ! )


----------



## Yama (3 Avril 2003)

eh ! les gas on parle de vous :  c'est par là : notre marc geoffroy national qui aime les rumeurs comme lionel de macbidouille.


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2003)

Je ne sais pas si ça va motiver Apple à se dépécher. Enfin remarque ils devraient savoir qu'on attend. Ce sera un nouvel iPod ou pas d'iPod !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Avril 2003)

moi j'attend toujours et je commence a en avoir marre ... Mais je n'acheterai pas avant d'avoir les news models (juste parceque je n'aime pas me faire (trop) arnaquer


----------



## casimir (4 Avril 2003)

ta un ticket ?


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2003)

C'est surtout que les disques 1"8 sont à 30 ou 40 Go, alors Apple peut se garder ses 5 ou 10. Moins j'attend le prochain milieu de gamme en espérant que ce soit un 30 Go !


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2003)

un disque de 20 Go est 2 fois plus épais qu'un disque de 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans le 20 Go il y a 2 plateaus de 10 Go


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * un disque de 20 Go est 2 fois plus épais qu'un disque de 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans le 20 Go il y a 2 plateaus de 10 Go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas tout à fait. Mais si tu veux un iPod avec un disque interne 5"1/4, ça doit être possible ...


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2003)

avec superdrive ?


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2003)

MacWhispers :

_*Apple to Announce 970 Powered iPod*

Our most reliable source inside the Wang Dang OEM/ODM manufacturing partner to Apple, that now produces the paint used to letter the front of the popular MP3 player has confirmed that his company is also supplying the paint for a new version of the product using IBM's 970 microprocessor.

While details are sketchy, at best, we have investigated the claim of such a powerful new iPod, and have found several tidbits of information that seem to verify the product actually is in production:

- The stated paint actually is precisely the same as is used to letter the words onto the face of the present iPod

- The Shongnuangpuang Electrosolvents Ltd. plant now supplying the glue used to affix the interior product data label inside the present iPod reports recently building "much larger" labels

- Oxnard Motor Freight reports having been requested to send "a fleet" of trucks to the San Diego docks this past week, by "some guy with an Apple t-shirt," to pick up "several containers" of "funny-looking little white and metal gadgets."

- A key source in the night housekeeping department at the plant building the IBM 970 chips has told us that "these engineering guys keep snickering and wandering around the plant floor, with all these iPods... talkin' and jabberin' like a bunch of monkeys..."

While we will refrain from speculation, it is clear from these and other whispers that there is indeed a new iPod in production, already being warehoused in the U.S., and it does indeed incorporate the latest IBM 970 processor.

We understand from sources deep within Apple's Infinite Loop headquarters catering supplier that the new UltraPod was originally intended for release today, April 1st, 2003.



*MacWhispers Analysis*

Apple is always full of surprises. With the whole Mac community fervently speculating about new 970-powered PowerMacs, Apple has chosen, instead, to shake up the market with the world's most powerful music player. Touche' Apple!

After a last minute delay, expect the 970 iPods to be released this coming Tuesday. Tune in here to MacWhispers as we maintain an all-night vigil, starting at 6:00PM CST Monday evening, awaiting the actual announcement from Cupertino._


----------



## deadlocker (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> 

_to be released this coming Tuesday_ 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas moi qui le dit pour une fois


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2003)

On a failli avoir un truc super. Maintenant il faut attendre une décennie ...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * On a failli avoir un truc super. Maintenant il faut attendre une décennie ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, aujourd'hui c'est mardi...


----------



## florentdesvosges (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Non, aujourd'hui c'est mardi... * 

[/QUOTE]

plus que quelques minutes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(tout est dans le "quelques" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Yama (8 Avril 2003)

ne revez pas : il y eu FCP et Co : faut que ça reste un peu à la une......

ceci ci c'est ps macidouille le site de rumeur.

C'est lionel qui est à lui tout seul un site de rumeur.

on devrait faire un site : www.lesoreillesdelionel.net

pet-être qu'ila un PPC970 à la place du cortex...


----------



## florentdesvosges (8 Avril 2003)

On est dans le forum "bruits de couloir" donc c'est normal qu'il y ait des bruits de couloir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça en même temps que les news iPod's ??


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * On est dans le forum "bruits de couloir" donc c'est normal qu'il y ait des bruits de couloir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça en même temps que les news iPod's ??  * 

[/QUOTE]

chouette sac mais penses-tu qu'il sera compatible avec le nouvel ipod qui sortira peut-être aujourd'hui ?

car nous sommes mardi


----------



## mercutio (8 Avril 2003)

aujourd'hui, ipod ou ibook ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ipod aujourd'hui
ibook mardi prochain


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Avril 2003)

à moins que cela soit l'inverse ....


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

c'est calme pour un mardi


----------



## huexley (9 Avril 2003)

on s'essoufle..


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * on s'essoufle.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]
pourtant il risque d'y avoir encore pas mal de mardi d'ici que .....


----------



## huexley (9 Avril 2003)

c'est pas comme ca que tu vas motiver les posteurs


----------



## Yama (9 Avril 2003)

eh bin Huex ... heureusement que j'ai pas attendu mois .....ouf : moi je suis heureux avec mon iPod....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et vivement iMusic..... et l'acc sur iPod


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * eh bin Huex ... heureusement que j'ai pas attendu mois .....ouf : moi je suis heureux avec mon iPod....... (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Et moi... je suis malheureux sans mon iPod...


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Et moi... je suis malheureux sans mon iPod... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

mardi prochain tu seras heureux


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 

mardi prochain tu seras heureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Sûrement... je pars en vacances jeudi.


----------



## Yama (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 

mardi prochain tu seras heureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ou peut-être mardi en quinze


----------



## cham (9 Avril 2003)

Ouais fait chier : j'avais l'air con au ski avec ma veste burton sans iPod...


----------



## nicky (9 Avril 2003)

Qui disait que le meilleur c'est l'attente ?

Nicky actually listening to Tom Waits (merde ca vient de passer à Bob Dylan) on my brand new ipod  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## melaure (10 Avril 2003)

Bien, j'étais absent ces derniers jours. Ou sont-ils disponibles, les nouveaux ipods ?


----------



## minime (11 Avril 2003)

La rumeur d'un nouvel iPod est repartie de plus belle, comme expliqué dans la depeche "Un tout nouvel iPod fin avril ?" Si vous n'avez pas vu le croquis de ThinkSecret (inaccessible à l'heure actuelle) le voilà.

Il est bizarre ce dessin, pourquoi ajouter des boutons ayant les mêmes fonctions que la roue de défilement (retour, avance rapide...) ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * La rumeur d'un nouvel iPod est repartie de plus belle, comme expliqué dans la depeche "Un tout nouvel iPod fin avril ?" Si vous n'avez pas vu le croquis de ThinkSecret (inaccessible à l'heure actuelle) le voilà.




* 

[/QUOTE]

tout ça pour ça


----------



## minime (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr />tout ça pour ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/QUOTE]

Quoi, il est plutôt chouette le dégradé bleu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre les boutons... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà la version SpyMac. Encore une fois c'est portnawak, à quoi pourrait bien servir un cadenas ?


----------



## cham (11 Avril 2003)

Déjà payer un abonnement à .Mac... mais alors Spymac, pfff


----------



## Pitchoune (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nicky:</font><hr /> * Qui disait que le meilleur c'est l'attente ?

Nicky actually listening to Tom Waits (merde ca vient de passer à Bob Dylan) on my brand new ipod  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu t'es trompé, faut pas dire "actually listening...", mais "currently listening". Actually, ça veut dire "en fait".


----------



## bebert (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * La rumeur d'un nouvel iPod est repartie de plus belle, comme expliqué dans la depeche "Un tout nouvel iPod fin avril ?" Si vous n'avez pas vu le croquis de ThinkSecret (inaccessible à l'heure actuelle) le voilà.

Il est bizarre ce dessin, pourquoi ajouter des boutons ayant les mêmes fonctions que la roue de défilement (retour, avance rapide...) ?




* 

[/QUOTE]

Les boutons de l'iPod actuel sont en périphérie de la roue. Or sur la photo (pour le moins douteuse), il n'y sont plus.


----------



## kamkil (12 Avril 2003)

Elle est foireuse cette représentation
Sûr à 100%
Apple va pas bouger les boutons alors qu'ils sont très pratiques autour de la molette... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca fait presque trois mois qu'on prévoit la sortie d'un nouvel iPod. Avec des rumeurs confirmant sa sortie imminante toutes les semaines.
Sur les milliers de gars importants des sites américains ou français il suffit que une personne lance la rumeur et c'est partie. Je peux très bien envoyer un mail anonyme à macbidouille disant que j'ai parlé à un haut responsable de chez Apple et donner pleins de détails plausibles que tout le monde va gober et déchainer des centaines de posts crédules

Bref voilà


----------



## kamkil (12 Avril 2003)

En fait je pense que les rumeurs représentent plutôt des souhaits d'utilisateurs frustrés plutôt que de vraies fuites de chez Apple


----------



## florentdesvosges (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * En fait je pense que les rumeurs représentent plutôt des souhaits d'utilisateurs frustrés plutôt que de vraies fuites de chez Apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tout à fait d'accord .... mais ça ne nous empêche pas de continuer pour autant


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * Elle est foireuse cette représentation
Sûr à 100%
Apple va pas bouger les boutons alors qu'ils sont très pratiques autour de la molette... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca fait presque trois mois qu'on prévoit la sortie d'un nouvel iPod. Avec des rumeurs confirmant sa sortie imminante toutes les semaines.
Sur les milliers de gars importants des sites américains ou français il suffit que une personne lance la rumeur et c'est partie. Je peux très bien envoyer un mail anonyme à macbidouille disant que j'ai parlé à un haut responsable de chez Apple et donner pleins de détails plausibles que tout le monde va gober et déchainer des centaines de posts crédules

Bref voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Au fait qu'est-ce qui t'as dit le haut représentant de chez Apple ?
pour une fois qu'on tiens une infos sûre il faut en profiter


----------



## melaure (12 Avril 2003)

Les tailles de disques de Think Secret sont très louches ...


----------



## VILLE (13 Avril 2003)

le mp3, l'ACC c'est bien mais le top du top ca serait que l'ipod
s'ouvre à d'autres formats style 

.SID (c64) modules de 1 à 32 ko
.mod (Soud/Pro-tracker) de l'Amiga ou ST
.TFMX (Amiga)
.FC3 / . FC4 (Future composer / Amiga)
etc etc

Si des dév pouvaient développer des plugings d'autres formats là ca apporterait des news acheteurs.

Ya pleins d'anciens qui étaient comme moi sur Amiga, ST, C64 et autres qui aimerait pouvoir se balader avec leur ipod et des 10aines de milliers de modules d'anciens jeux ou de ziks de démos de la belle époque, mais là, je rêve, dommage !!

Pour ceux qui connaissent pas encore

http://remix.kwed.org/

c'est de ziks .SID remixées / arrangées avec des sons aie aie aie et en format mp3 !

Essayez des trucs comme

ACE OF ACE 2, OUTRUN, DELTA, IK+ etc etc

a+ je m'en vais rêver ...........


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

Merci VILLE pour le lien. Pour les modules sur l'iPod, je n'y crois pas vraiment. Par contre si quelqu'un pouvait sortir un player des différents formats sous OS X, ce serait sympa. Player Pro est bien, mais ça ne vaut pas 60 $ juste pour écouter des mods ...


----------



## kamkil (13 Avril 2003)

Faut que t'aille parler à Frodon Ville 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





C'est vrai que ce serait bien si on avait genre le WMA (même si c'est de la merde ca prend toujours moins de place et au moins c'est compatible), l'AAC et le OGG


----------



## melaure (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par VILLE:</font><hr /> *Pour ceux qui connaissent pas encore

http://remix.kwed.org/

c'est de ziks .SID remixées / arrangées avec des sons aie aie aie et en format mp3 !

* 

[/QUOTE]

Sympa, mais ce ne sont que des musiques de C64, dont je connais peu de titres ou alors sur d'autres plateformes (Amstrad, Apple II, Amiga). Ce qui m'interesse, c'est la même chose avec les jeux et démos Amiga ...


----------



## VILLE (15 Avril 2003)

yep yep bon petit résumé

.SID
toute la collection des .SID sur http://www.hvsc.c64.org/
The High Voltage SID Collection (36 MEGAS à ce jour)

Perso, je vous conseille, le best of
http://lala.c64.org/HVSC_Top100.html

.MOD (Amiga principalement JEUX/DEMOS, ou ATARI ST)
http://amp.dascene.net/links.php
voir cette page de liens par exemple, mais yen a pleins d'autres.

.SAP (Atari 8 Bits, même genre que .SID)
http://asma.dspaudio.com/
il faut utiliser AUDIO OVERLOAD de Richard Bannister
http://www.bannister.org/software/ao.htm

idem que HVSC...

bon après sur Amiga il y avait pleins de ziks faites en CHIP TUNES, soit fait avec pro/sound-tracker, mais avec des sons immitants un processeur de son SID, ou avec des softs du genre FUTURE COMPOSER.

L'été dernier après avoir acheté mon ipod j'ai cherche des solutions pour écoutés mes .SID sur mon ipod, il n'y en a pas, sauf à convertir en mp3. Ce qui est con c'est de passer un fichier de 15 ko à 3 ou 4 mégas !!!! Si des dév. pouvaient le developper pour Apple, ca serait très cool mais je rêve plus héhé !

Sinon sur OSX il existe un petit soft super, développé par un japonais (merci à lui ;-), ce soft ce nome TIMIDITY, mais il faut l'utiliser via le terminal !!

bon allez comme je suis dans une bonne journée, vous pouvez télécharger un tutorial que j'ai fait an août 2002 pour http://mac-emu.net qui vous explique comment transformer des .MOD/.SID en mp3.

le tutorial
http://rhodmuseum.site.voila.fr/tutorial.sit

le soft
http://rhodmuseum.site.voila.fr/timidity++-2.11.3.dmg

Sinon, je compte ouvrir un site de ziks de jeux AMIGA et autres convertis en mp3 très bientot. je vous donnerai le liens dès que possible.

Il y aura aussi des modules de zik de démos célèbres de zikos amiga, Dr Awseome, Uncle Tom, Walkman, Jesper Kid, etc etc. 

Ah oui TIMIDITY est capable convertir les formats suivants :
MIDI (.mid)
MOD (.mod)
XM (.xm)
IT (.it)
S3M (.s3m)
en WAV, qui après il faudra convertir en mp3 avec itunes, cf
le tutorial

Voilà.

JC Alias Rhod


----------



## VILLE (15 Avril 2003)

héhé, je viens d'envoyer un feedback à Apple pour le support d'autres formats de ziks

http://www.apple.com/feedback/ipod.html

Ca serait peut être valable de lancer une pétition, on sait jamais.

J'ai préciser que bcp d'users pc étaient d'anciens utilisateurs de c64/amiga/atari ST et autres et que si c formats étaient dispos sur ipod, ils seraient peut être ok pour s'en payer un !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2003)

sil il sort, ce sera deja pas mal


----------



## melaure (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par VILLE:</font><hr /> *.MOD (Amiga principalement JEUX/DEMOS, ou ATARI ST)
http://amp.dascene.net/links.php
voir cette page de liens par exemple, mais yen a pleins d'autres.
bon après sur Amiga il y avait pleins de ziks faites en CHIP TUNES, soit fait avec pro/sound-tracker, mais avec des sons immitants un processeur de son SID, ou avec des softs du genre FUTURE COMPOSER.

bon allez comme je suis dans une bonne journée, vous pouvez télécharger un tutorial que j'ai fait an août 2002 pour http://mac-emu.net qui vous explique comment transformer des .MOD/.SID en mp3.

* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu oublies que la plupart de musiques de jeux sont dans des formats illisibles par un player Mac (comme le format david Whitaker). Ce qui enlève les musiques les plus intéressantes ...

De plus le site du début propose des remix ou réarrangements qui sont vraiment sympa (comme ceux d'OutRun)


Donc pour les musiques Amiga, pas de vraie solution ...


----------



## VILLE (15 Avril 2003)

La solution c'est d'avoir un PC + DELIPLAYER qui lit tous les formats et ensuite de sauvegarder en mp3 (pour les formats non supportés par des players mac),c con, mais c comme ca.


----------



## melaure (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par VILLE:</font><hr /> * La solution c'est d'avoir un PC + DELIPLAYER qui lit tous les formats et ensuite de sauvegarder en mp3 (pour les formats non supportés par des players mac),c con, mais c comme ca.

* 

[/QUOTE]

Il faudrait que j'essaye avec Virtual PC ...


----------



## deadlocker (22 Avril 2003)

Et dire que finalement, le nouvel iPod sort un Lundi...

Je suis déçu...


----------



## Yama (22 Avril 2003)

ah ! ah ! elle serait bien bonne celle là.

C'est WebOlivier le plus déorienté dans l'histoire !


----------



## silirius (22 Avril 2003)

Moi de toute facon, du moment que je l'ai .... C'est bon mais c'est vrai que se serait marrant qu'il sorte lundi ??
D'ailleurs, ca vaut bien un changement de titre


----------



## silirius (22 Avril 2003)

je passerai les 1000 posts un jours (ca fait un an que je le dis)


----------



## ricchy (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par silirius:</font><hr /> * je passerai les 1000 posts un jours (ca fait un an que je le dis)



* 

[/QUOTE]
Pareille pour moi, pareille pour moi, sauf que je l'ai jamais dis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oups on parle d'Ipod ici, bhen quoi, toujours pas sorti le dernier BB de la pomme


----------



## olidev (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Sinon pour l'ipod, je verrais bien un port USB en prime pour récupérer les photos des appareils numériques.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Il semble qu'une des différences entre l'USB et le FW est  la possibilité sur ce dernier, de connecter deux périphériques ensemble sans passer par un ordinateur (si ceux-ci le permettent évidemment). 

Pour ma part je verrais donc avec plaisir un lecteur optionnel CompactFlash Firewire venant se connecter sur l'iPod pour pouvoir transférer ses photos sur le disque dur de celui-ci. Ca serait vraiment le pied ! Même pas besoin de les visualiser, juste les transférer. Avec le nombre d'appareil numériques vendus et la difficulté de stocker ses photos lors de séjour prolongés (vacances, ...) je pense qu'il sagirait la d'un atout considérable pour l'iPod.


----------



## olidev (23 Avril 2003)

... j'oubliais de préciser que lorsque vous branchez votre iPod contenant des photos sur un Mac, celui-ci charge automatiquement iPhoto pour transférer directement celle-ci sur votre ordinateur. 

De plus, tout ceci est bien dans l'esprit du hub numérique non ? ... allez Apple, je suis preneur


----------



## silirius (23 Avril 2003)

perso, moi je ferai bien en plus du forexwire 800 de l'usb 2 (comme ca je dois pas acheter  de carte firewire pour mon pc )


----------



## sylko (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olidev:</font><hr /> * 
Pour ma part je verrais donc avec plaisir un lecteur optionnel CompactFlash Firewire venant se connecter sur l'iPod pour pouvoir transférer ses photos sur le disque dur de celui-ci. Ca serait vraiment le pied ! Même pas besoin de les visualiser, juste les transférer. Avec le nombre d'appareil numériques vendus et la difficulté de stocker ses photos lors de séjour prolongés (vacances, ...) je pense qu'il sagirait la d'un atout considérable pour l'iPod* 

[/QUOTE]

Je pense que ce n'est pas une solution très optimale que de transférer des fichiers sur un périphèrique.

Le Mac est le centre du hub, donc c'est sur l'ordi que les images doivent être déchargées.

Très peu d'appareils numériques ont une connexion Firewire. Une connexion en USB est un retour en arrière, car le transfert est trop long. De plus, les batteries se déchargent trop rapidement lors du transfert de fichiers.

La meilleure solution est l'achat d'une ou deux cartes supplémentaires. Le prix des celles-ci ont nettement chuté. Le luxe, étant l'achat d'un lecteur Firewire pour les transfert sur l'ordinateur.


----------



## Sebang (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * La meilleure solution est l'achat d'une ou deux cartes supplémentaires. Le prix des celles-ci ont nettement chuté. Le luxe, étant l'achat d'un lecteur Firewire pour les transfert sur l'ordinateur.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, la meilleure solution c'est d'avoir un iBook 12 pouces pour le trimballer partout et pouvoir décharger son appareil n'importe où. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus, l'iBook il ouvre iPhoto tout seul....


----------



## olidev (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 
Très peu d'appareils numériques ont une connexion Firewire. Une connexion en USB est un retour en arrière, car le transfert est trop long. De plus, les batteries se déchargent trop rapidement lors du transfert de fichiers.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Qui parle d'USB ? Ce que je voudrais c'est une lecteur FireWire se connectant sur l'iPod pour y trransférer les photos. Un module (comme sur l'Archos Multimédia )


----------



## olidev (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 
Non, la meilleure solution c'est d'avoir un iBook 12 pouces pour le trimballer partout et pouvoir décharger son appareil n'importe où. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




En plus, l'iBook il ouvre iPhoto tout seul....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bof, je ne me vois pas laisser trainer mon iBook dans les chambres d'hôtel en Croatie la ou je pars en vacances ...

Une solution vraiment portable est intéressante à mon avis. Et puis ca permettrait de justifier à mon épouse l'achat d'un iPod


----------



## olidev (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 
La meilleure solution est l'achat d'une ou deux cartes supplémentaires. Le prix des celles-ci ont nettement chuté. Le luxe, étant l'achat d'un lecteur Firewire pour les transfert sur l'ordinateur.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Les prix chutent, mais la résolution des appareils augmentent sans cesse, donc mois avec mes 5 MegaPixels et mes 3Mb par photos, étant donéé que je prends en moyenne 200 photos par jours en vacances, fait le calcul ...


----------



## bebert (23 Avril 2003)

J'ai honte d'avoir ouvert ce thread !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ceci dit, c'est le plus long que j'ai provoqué ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vive l'iPod, vive Apple ! Et vive la rumeur !


----------



## sylko (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 

Non, la meilleure solution c'est d'avoir un iBook 12 pouces pour le trimballer partout et pouvoir décharger son appareil n'importe où. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus, l'iBook il ouvre iPhoto tout seul....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai un PB 12 pouces, mais il n'est pas tout le temps avec moi.

Et n'oublie pas que durant le transfert, la batterie de ton appareil digital se vide très rapidement...


----------



## iManu (23 Avril 2003)

Quoi ?
Il va y avoir un nouvel iPod ?
Et on ne m'avait rien dit...

C'est quand ?


----------



## sylko (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olidev:</font><hr /> * 

Les prix chutent, mais la résolution des appareils augmentent sans cesse, donc mois avec mes 5 MegaPixels et mes 3Mb par photos, étant donéé que je prends en moyenne 200 photos par jours en vacances, fait le calcul ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu es une exception! ;P 

Ce n'est, de loin, pas le cas de la majorité. Si tu as autant de fichiers, tu devrais plutôt t'équiper d'un portable avec un graveur CD ou DVD. Je ne vois en quoi un iPod pourrait t'être utile.


----------



## melaure (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iManu:</font><hr /> * Quoi ?
Il va y avoir un nouvel iPod ?
Et on ne m'avait rien dit...

C'est quand ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

On peut le voir où ?


----------



## olidev (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 
Si tu as autant de fichiers, tu devrais plutôt t'équiper d'un portable avec un graveur CD ou DVD. Je ne vois en quoi un iPod pourrait t'être utile.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Parce que pour 15 jours de vacances j'ai besoin de 15 j * 200 photos * 2.5 Mb -&gt; soit  +/- 7.5Gb d'espace ...  Donc ça me laisse encore pas mal de place pour les MP3 sur un iPod de 20Gb


----------



## sylko (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olidev:</font><hr /> * 

Parce que pour 15 jours de vacances j'ai besoin de 15 j * 200 photos * 2.5 Mb -&gt; soit  +/- 7.5Gb d'espace ...  Donc ça me laisse encore pas mal de place pour les MP3 sur un iPod de 20Gb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoi???

Tu ne pars que 15 jours en vacances?


----------



## olidev (24 Avril 2003)

Hé bien à 4 jours de la plus que probable sortie des nouveaux iPod, il me semble que ce thread n'est plus très actif ... tout le monde retient son soufle ou quoi ?

Alors voici un petit sondage pour donner votre avis sur ce nouvel iPod :


<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1051207331olidev">


*Quelle fonction voudriez vous en priorité sur l'iPod II ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Ecran couleur
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Tuner FM
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Micro + Entrée audio
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Sortie TV + Player Divx
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />Module Airport pour streaming MP3
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />Lecteur CompactFlash optionnel pour transfert photos numériques
<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" />Fonctions PDA avancées
<input type="radio" name="option" value="8" />Rien, il est très bien comme ça
<input type="radio" name="option" value="9" />Autre
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## melaure (24 Avril 2003)

En fait c'est un peu tout : écran couleur, tuner, sortie TV, gros disque 40+ Go et support mp4, PDA intégré, stylet ...


----------



## thant (29 Avril 2003)

Il sont la avec itunes 4 et quicktime 6.2


----------



## melaure (29 Avril 2003)

Très incomplet par rapport à ce qu'on voulait


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Très incomplet par rapport à ce qu'on voulait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]à ce que tu rêvais, nuance....


----------



## cham (29 Avril 2003)

Bonjour, c'est mardi. Vous croyez qu'Apple va sortir son nouvel iPod aujourd'hui ? Moi je le verrai bien avec :
- Firewire 800
- 10, 20 et 40 Go pour le DD
- Entrée son avec enregistrement en Aiff ou Mp4
- Tuner FM
- Possibilité de streamer via Airport ou Bluetooth ou la FM
- Ecran couleur
- Lecture mpeg-4, divx, etc.
- Sortie video pour TV ou rétroprojecteur
- Un nouveau design ultraléger (&lt;100g)
-etc.
Quoi que j'aille voir sur le site d'Apple ?
Ah bon, pataper svp !


----------



## bebert (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * La rumeur d'un nouvel iPod est repartie de plus belle, comme expliqué dans la depeche "Un tout nouvel iPod fin avril ?" Si vous n'avez pas vu le croquis de ThinkSecret (inaccessible à l'heure actuelle) le voilà.

Il est bizarre ce dessin, pourquoi ajouter des boutons ayant les mêmes fonctions que la roue de défilement (retour, avance rapide...) ?




* 

[/QUOTE]

J'aurais jamais cru que l'image de Think Secret était la bonne ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : Bon, pour ceux qui ce sont réveillé la tête dans le cul, le nouvel iPod est arrivé ! Circulez, y a rien à voir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vous pouvez fermer ce thread !


----------



## cham (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Vous pouvez fermer ce thread ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Non non non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca va pas ?
Je ne parle pas de cet iPod, ce n'est qu'une mise à jour mineure. Dans le prochain, je vois bien bla bla bla...


----------



## air (29 Avril 2003)

et dire que c'est sorti un lundi ?!!!!!


----------



## Onra (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par air:</font><hr /> * et dire que c'est sorti un lundi ?!!!!!  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## minime (29 Avril 2003)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pense BenR mais moi je ferme pas ce thread tant qu'un nouvel iPod ne sort pas un Mardi comme convenu.


----------



## melaure (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pense BenR mais moi je ferme pas ce thread tant qu'un nouvel iPod ne sort pas un Mardi comme convenu.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Encore un ou deux ans de sursis ...


----------



## Yama (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pense BenR mais moi je ferme pas ce thread tant qu'un nouvel iPod ne sort pas un Mardi comme convenu.   * 

[/QUOTE]

en tant que membre du conseil des ancien rumoreux, j'accorde mon soutien politique à cette courageuse décision.
Nous vaincrons ! un jour l'iPod sortira un Mardi !


----------



## Yama (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

J'aurais jamais cru que l'image de Think Secret était la bonne ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas la première fois.
Nick de plume est un peu près le seul gars serieux dans les rumeurs


----------



## cham (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * Nick de plume est un peu près le seul gars serieux dans les rumeurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Clair ! Il a de bonnes sources le cochon


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2003)

Pour être rigoureusement exact, il est même ici.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

Si c'est pas malheureux, ces gens qui postent en anonyme !


----------



## huexley (30 Avril 2003)

en tout cas merci je connaissaois pas ce thread très rigolo, quel talent quand meme


----------



## bebert (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * 
en tant que membre du conseil des ancien rumoreux, j'accorde mon soutien politique à cette courageuse décision.
Nous vaincrons ! un jour l'iPod sortira un Mardi !  * 

[/QUOTE]

L'iPod est sorti avec un jour d'avance sur les prévisions !
Vous allez pas chipoter quand même !


----------



## Yama (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

L'iPod est sorti avec un jour d'avance sur les prévisions !
Vous allez pas chipoter quand même !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

ici : un mardi ........ jusqu'au booouuuttt !


----------



## deadlocker (1 Mai 2003)

Bon, on profite du 1er mai pour revendiquer une seconde sortie de l'iPod la semaine prochaine? (un Mardi, of course !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## loriscoutin (2 Mai 2003)

Ca serait peut etre temps de fermer ce sujet qui deveint gargnatuesque et hors actualité car les ipods sont déjà sortis


----------



## melaure (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par loriscoutin:</font><hr /> * Ca serait peut etre temps de fermer ce sujet qui deveint gargnatuesque et hors actualité car les ipods sont déjà sortis   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et les prochains iPod vidéo, ils ne faut pas les oublier ...


----------



## bebert (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par loriscoutin:</font><hr /> * Ca serait peut etre temps de fermer ce sujet qui deveint gargnatuesque et hors actualité car les ipods sont déjà sortis   * 

[/QUOTE]

Un petit sondage s'impose !
<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1052090488bebert">


*Pour ou contre la fermeture de ce thread ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Pour
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Contre
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## melaure (5 Mai 2003)

Vivement mardi prochain !


----------



## huexley (5 Mai 2003)

au vue des résultat va falloir qu'on déménage


----------



## Yama (5 Mai 2003)

archi contre ! 

Tant que je ne connaitriat pas le schmilbrick
Tant que je n'aurais pas résolu l'age du capitaine
Tant qu'une définition du "Tchitchi dans le noir" n'aura pas été donné
Tant que les poule n'ont pas dent
Tant que je n'aurais pas feté la saint Glin Glin
tant que l'iPod ne sera pas sorti un Mardi

ce sujet ne fermera pas


----------



## bebert (13 Mai 2003)

Qui a commandé le nouvel iPod ? Qui l'a reçu ?


----------



## deadlocker (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * archi contre ! 

Tant que je ne connaitriat pas le schmilbrick
Tant que je n'aurais pas résolu l'age du capitaine
Tant qu'une définition du "Tchitchi dans le noir" n'aura pas été donné
Tant que les poule n'ont pas dent
Tant que je n'aurais pas feté la saint Glin Glin
tant que l'iPod ne sera pas sorti un Mardi

ce sujet ne fermera pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Toutes les conditions doivent être remplies? 


Gloups!


----------



## sylko (14 Mai 2003)

MERCI DE FERMER CE POST.

IL EST HORS ACTUALITE...


----------



## minime (14 Mai 2003)

7 votes partout, iPod au centre.


----------



## Yama (14 Mai 2003)

shoot direct !


----------



## Onra (14 Mai 2003)

Et le nouveau nouvel iPod c'est pour quand ?


----------



## Yama (14 Mai 2003)

je sais pas, mais un mardi.

dans une année il y a 52 semaines..... donc il y a 52 mardi a observer de près !


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Qui a commandé le nouvel iPod ? Qui l'a reçu ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je l'ai pas commandé mon iPod 15 Go mais ma copine me l'a offert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle l'acheté chez Exell à Luxembourg. Sur le temps qu'elle était là, deux autres personnes ont acheté un 15 Go. Ils n'en ont plus avant le 25 mai.
Par contre ils n'avaient pas de 30 Go.


----------



## melaure (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Et le nouveau nouvel iPod c'est pour quand ?





* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui ! Ecran couleur et mp4 !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (30 Décembre 2004)

Ben finalement on l'a eu notre ipod couleur .... Arf... à l'époque de ce topic, j'étais impatient! Qu'est-ce qu'on est con quand on est jeune


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'on est con quand on est jeune


tout a fait


----------



## bebert (30 Décembre 2004)

J'assume.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (30 Décembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'assume.


 Je crois que je le suis encore  Donc je peux pas encore bien assumer tout ça


----------

